# Esa-Pekka Salonen's Last Season as Music Director



## tomFS08

Hi Everyone,
Esa-Pekka Salonen's career is now being honored at http://celebratesalonen.com. As Music Director of the Los Angeles Philharmonic for the past 16 seasons, his accomplishments include premiering works by composers as diverse as John Adams, Franco Donatoni, and Anders Hillborg, as well as his own compositions. Many of you may remember that he also opened the iconic Walt Disney Concert Hall in Los Angeles designed by the legendary architect Frank Gehry. As he enters his last season as Music Director, we invite you to examine his tenure. Thanks.
- Tom with the LA Phil


----------



## shsherm

I have often attended concerts of the LA Phil and heard some really good ones last season.The Sibelius symphony cycle was particularly good. I don't like everything that Salonen does but I enjoy most of the concerts that he conducts. The LA Phil is definitely one of the best orchestras.


----------



## tomFS08

Thanks so much for your feedback. Just wanted to check back and see if you had any thoughts on the website. In particular, check out the tribute section which features user comments updated in real time.

Thanks again.

-Tom with LA Phil


----------

